# Should I have these stabilized?



## norman vandyke (Oct 18, 2015)

Found a piece of pretty neat spalted wood and cut it up into knife blocks. Is this worth stabilizing? Should I get them dyed? Will dyeing mess up the spalt lines? No black lines here, just white spalt with darker lines separating the white. Will dye wash out the darker lines?


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 18, 2015)

Dye would probably wash out the contrast or at least make it pretty subtle. If you want to do them with clear resin, pack them in with the Koa and I can stick them in the chamber.


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 18, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Dye would probably wash out the contrast or at least make it pretty subtle. If you want to do them with clear resin, pack them in with the Koa and I can stick them in the chamber.


They're going to soak up a lot of resin, I suspect. I do plan on eventually getting my own set up. I think I can handle keeping them in storage until I have everything. Not to mention, the padded mailer I have the curly stuff in won't hold any more. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 18, 2015)

If the knife blanks are going to be used for knife handles, I would recommend stabilizing the wood so the wood does not move (expand and contract) with changes in humidity.


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 18, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> If the knife blanks are going to be used for knife handles, I would recommend stabilizing the wood so the wood does not move (expand and contract) with changes in humidity.


I was just curious if anyone thought, "hey, why aren't these is the fire wood pile?" If I was to use them as knife handles, I'd definitely be stabilizing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

